# Looking for some fishing buddies.



## jamyh (Jul 13, 2011)

I have plenty of experience and Gear. I live in Fort Walton area but have no problem traveling a little ways. I have no issues sharing expenses, cleaning a boat, or anything. I really like Kings, Wahoo, and dolphin. I really am not looking to just fill a spot, I would like to actually make a friend or two. I have plenty experience making rigs for all types of trolling etc and can bring as many as well need. I am very familiar on a boat, using downriggers, outriggers, etc. If needed I have several rod combos, if more are needed. Please call 229-561-5563
AJ


----------

